# Es que estaba ocupado con los estudios



## idhal

Como se dice en italiano "es que" como en el siguiente ejemplo:

A: ¿Por qué no has venido a la fiesta?

B: Es que estaba ocupado con los estudios.

Una tentativa:

A: Perché non sei venuto alla festa?

B: (Perché) era impegnato con gli studi.

¿Qué te parece?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## hteamm

Hola,

A: _Perché non sei venuto alla festa?
_B:_ Perché er*o *impegnato con gli studi.

_En italiano la primera persona singular del presente de indicativo necesita la terminación "_o_".

Saludos y felices fiestas,
Marta

PD: "_*un* tentativ*o*_" es masculino


----------



## infinite sadness

È possibile anche una traduzione letterale: "è che stavo impegnato con lo studio".


----------



## hteamm

infinite sadness said:


> È possibile anche una traduzione letterale: "è che *stavo impegnato* con lo studio".


Qui al nord non funzionerebbe, mi suona molto male. Potrebbe essere un'influenza dal dialetto siciliano? Che io sappia non è adattabile all'italiano, ma mi corregga se sbaglio! 
In compenso sarebbe molto più attuale e naturale, come lei dice, il "_con *lo* studi*o*_".

Per quanto riguarda invece la traduzione letterale dell' "_es que_", penso che sia ideale solo in determinate situazioni, qui la vedo un po' forzata, no?

La migliore traduzione è, a mio parere:

_Perché ero impegnato *con lo studio*/*a studiare*_.

Saluti,
Marta


----------



## infinite sadness

L'espressione "è che..." è colloquiale, ma non credo sia esclusivamente siciliana. Altre forme colloquiali sono "è perché..." o "il fatto è che..."

Una forma arcaico/letteraria, poi, è "gli è che..."


----------



## hteamm

infinite sadness said:


> L'espressione "_è che_" è colloquiale, ma non credo sia esclusivamente siciliana.



D'accordissimo, mi riferivo invece alla forma "_*stavo impegnato*_" con cui proprio non riesco a familiarizzare 


Marta


----------



## infinite sadness

Ah, credo che l'uso del verbo stare sia tipico del napoletano e zone limitrofe tipo puglia, molise, ecc. In siciliano si userebbe il verbo essere.
In italiano, un'altra possibilità può essere "mi trovavo impegnato".


----------



## hteamm

infinite sadness said:


> In italiano, un'altra possibilità può essere "*mi trovavo impegnato*".



Mi suona un po' meglio della precedente versione, tuttavia - e me ne rammarico - mi sembra troppo pesante e fuori dal contesto informale di una conversazione tra due amici a proposito di una festa.

In linea di massima, per dare una risposta ad una persona che studia italiano rimarrei sul vecchio:

_Perché ero impegnato *con lo studio*/*a studiare*_.

Aspettiamo conferme o smentite, volendo andare a fondo nella questione, nonostante idhal abbia già una soluzione a mio parere più che valida per quanto riguarda il suo contesto.

Marta


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono d'accordo, anzi scusa se ho portato la discussione un po' fuori binario.

Comunque, tornando alla domanda iniziale, io credo che le migliori soluzioni siano "è che" o "è perché".


----------



## hteamm

Non ha motivo di scusarsi, mi scuso io per le contraddizioni!

Buona giornata e buone feste,
Marta


----------



## Geviert

Sinceramente non credo che esista in italiano un equivalente ragionevole e corretto per l'espressione "es que". Come sappiamo, voler tradurre letteralmente è sempre un vizio, in questo caso, mi sembra un errore. Direi che quest'espressione deriva dal vizio (ormai generalizzato, quindi, accettato) denominato "*que galicado*" ovvero dalla soppresione della proposizione "por" nelle frasi interrogative (in questo caso _por qué_).


----------



## hteamm

Geviert said:


> Sinceramente non credo che esista in italiano un equivalente ragionevole e corretto per l'espressione "es que". Come sappiamo, voler tradurre letteralmente è sempre un vizio, in questo caso, mi sembra un errore. Direi che quest'espressione deriva dal vizio (ormai generalizzato, quindi, accettato) denominato "*que galicado*" ovvero dalla soppresione della proposizione "por" nelle frasi interrogative (in questo caso _por qué_).



Grazie per la apportazione, molto interessante!
Mi azzarderei a dire però che, sì, in alcuni casi in italiano tendiamo a usare l'espressione "_es que_", soprattutto quando si tratta di giustificare qualcosa fatto in precedenza. Credo però che non si usi come risposta diretta ad una domanda con "_Perché..?_" o, almeno, non suonerebbe benissimo. Provo a fare un esempio in cui ci starebbe.

_Non pensavo che avrei fatto così tardi. (Il fatto/Il problema)* è che* all'ultimo momento mi sono dovuto intrattenere con un cliente.
_
Provo a tirare una conclusione: nella maggior parte dei casi usiamo "è che" omettendo il soggetto, quando quest'ultimo sarebbe "il fatto", "il problema", "la verità", o simili.


Marta


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Marta e buone feste 

anche in spagnolo vi è la stessa ommissione del soggetto negli stessi termini dei tuoi esempi: 

A: ¿Por qué no has venido a la fiesta?

B: _el problema _/ _lo que pasa _/_ la verdad _/es que estaba ocupado con los estudios.


Corretto sarebbe come in italiano secondo me: 

A ¿Por qué no has venido a la fiesta?

B: _porque estaba ocupado con los estudios.

_(*Perché *ero impegnato a studiare)


Essendo _porque _una congiunzione causale che introduce una subordinata, si tende nel parlato ad ommettere il soggetto della principale (che rimane implicito), a volte per evitare di ripetere la domanda: 


¿Por qué no has venido a la fiesta?

B: _No he venido a la fiesta_ porque estaba ocupado con los estudios_.

_allora entra in funzione un "ser perifràstico": es que


Un'altra ragione (intuisco) può essere il rischio di incorrere in un falsa interrogativa (nel parlato), pur se la regola è molto chiara nella pronuncia tra porque e por qué.  

Nel caso del "que galicado"  (esempio: ¿Qué es lo que me dijo? corretto: _¿qué me dijo?_, Por qué _fue que _ no se llevó a cabo la conferencia?) si tende a sopprimere (viziosamente) la preposizione, oppure ad aggiungere un "ser" perifrastico non necessario.


----------



## hteamm

Capisco, davvero interessante la spiegazione del "_que galicado_"!
Allego un link di una pagina che ho trovato, che parla di questo fenomeno:

http://comunicarbien.wordpress.com/tag/que-galicado/


Comunque, come regola generale possiamo dire che in spagnolo fila perfettamente dire:

A: _¿Por qué no has venido a la fiesta?_
B: _*Es que* estaba ocupado con los estudios_ _(= Porque estaba ocupado con los estudios).

_Mentre in italiano risulterebbe un po' forzata o, almeno, sembrerebbe non rispondere direttamente alla domanda, e la risposta ideale sarebbe l'equivalente alla seconda versione in spagnolo, ovvero:

A: _Perché non sei venuto alla festa?_
B: _Perché ero impegnato con lo studio_.

Oppure, nel caso in cui a parlare sia solo la persona che si sta giustificando,_ sua sponte_, senza rispondere ad una richiesta di spiegazioni da parte di un'altra persona, si può usare l'alternativa simile allo spagnolo:

_Guarda, mi dispiace tantissimo non essere potuto venire alla festa,* è che* sono stato costretto a passare la serata sui libri.


_Chiedo conferma, è giusta la conclusione che ho tirato?
Grazie mille Geviert per il suo fondamentale contributo, buone feste a lei!


----------



## infinite sadness

Geviert said:


> Ciao Marta e buone feste
> 
> anche in spagnolo vi è la stessa ommissione del soggetto negli stessi termini dei tuoi esempi:
> 
> A: ¿Por qué no has venido a la fiesta?
> 
> B: _el problema _/ _lo que pasa _/_ la verdad _/es que estaba ocupado con los estudios.
> 
> 
> Corretto sarebbe come in italiano secondo me:
> 
> A ¿Por qué no has venido a la fiesta?
> 
> B: _porque estaba ocupado con los estudios.
> 
> _(*Perché *ero impegnato a studiare)
> 
> 
> Essendo _porque _una congiunzione causale che introduce una subordinata, si tende nel parlato ad ommettere il soggetto della principale (che rimane implicito), a volte per evitare di ripetere la domanda:
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué no has venido a la fiesta?
> 
> B: _No he venido a la fiesta_ porque estaba ocupado con los estudios_.
> 
> _allora entra in funzione un "ser perifràstico": es que
> 
> 
> Un'altra ragione (intuisco) può essere il rischio di incorrere in un falsa interrogativa (nel parlato), pur se la regola è molto chiara nella pronuncia tra porque e por qué.
> 
> Nel caso del "que galicado"  (esempio: ¿Qué es lo que me dijo? corretto: _¿qué me dijo?_, Por qué _fue que _ no se llevó a cabo la conferencia?) si tende a sopprimere (viziosamente) la preposizione, oppure ad aggiungere un "ser" perifrastico non necessario.



Sinceramente, non capisco perché ritieni sbagliata la frase "è che ero impegnato", dal momento che il tuo esempio è perfettamente coincidente con ciò che accade in italiano (omettere il soggetto che rimane implicito).


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Infi  Mah, dai vostri interventi vedo che ė possible come espressione, ma nel Nord non l'ho mai sentita sinceramente, io personalmente non la userei.


----------

